# Overige Discussie Rubrieken > Medicatie en pijnbestrijding >  Pca pomp, vraagje en ervaringen gevraagd

## silke

hallo allemaal.

ik ben silke.heb vrij veel pijnklachten.
en heb een vraagje.

kent iemand de pca behandeling?
ik weet alleen dat het je een pompje krijgt en de medicatie kunt toedienen.
via katheter en infuus.

weet hier iemand iets meer van? zo ja hoe gaat alles in zijn werk?

alvast bedankt.

groetjes silke

----------


## sietske763

ha silke, jammer genoeg heb ik veel ervaring met pca pompje en pijnstilling,
ben afgelopen jaren 10 x geopereerd en had toen ook steeds een pca pompje per infuusslangetje.
je hebt dan pijnstilling in een zakje dat vaak weer aangesloten is op een infuusslang,
iedere zoveel minuten kan je dan op een knopje drukken(bij mij dan) en krijg je wat morfine in de ader en werkt dus direct, je kan nooit jezelf te veel geven want er zit een soort blokkade in die dus blokkeert als je teveel op knopje drukt.
heb zelf heel veel ok,s gehad maar nu ze dus veel met pca werken is het allemaal niet erg meer.
heb ook wel pca gehad via een grote spuit, maar verder hetzelfde principe.
voordeel is dat je dus geen pijn hebt en heerlijk slaapt!

----------


## silke

hallo sietske,

bedankt voor je reactie.

dus het is wel operatief.word er iets vlakbij je ruggemerg ingezet?

en waarom ben jij al 10x geopereerd.ging het niet goed? of is dat standaard.

het voordeel klinkt heel mooi.wat ervaar jij de nadelen?

groetjes silke

----------


## sietske763

@silke,
de pca was niet operatief, was een afgetapt lijntje van mn infuus, wat ik dus zelf kon regelen, had ik wat pijn.....hoppa ff op knopje drukken en ik had weer wat morfine in mn lijf.
je kan dus echt niet overdoseren omdat er een blokkade in pompje is, ik had een keer (je gelooft het nooit!) ruim 200 x gedrukt op 1 dag!
heerlijk lekker maffen met dat spul,
je hebt ook epidurale verdoving, gaat via ruggemerg, dat wordt ook veel gebruikt bij pat.
maar ik vond dit de ideale pijnstilling,
ik heb door een medische misser zoveel operaties gehad, dus niet voor pca pompje

----------


## silke

hallo.

het word me iets duidelijker.thanks.
ik ben zelf diabeet en krijg straks een insulinepomp.
dus ik vind het heel moeilijk om straks met 2 pompjes +2 drukbakjes te moeten leven.
ik moet er zeker nog over nadenken.maar toch het voordeel dat je minder pijn hebt zeg ik er nog geen nee tegen.
maar moet eerst goed informeert worden over hoe en wat en als de pcapompje samen met de insulinepomp kan.

heel erg bedankt voor je info.

groetjes silke

----------

